
Ask HN: Developer Friend Office Furniture - kennethologist
Hello everyone,<p>I need some help. I&#x27;m building out my first ever software development office that&#x27;ll hopefully house 4 developers. My company has purchased Dell Precision units for everyone along with two 27-inch iMac with Retina 5K for Mac and iOs development.<p>Now we need furniture. I&#x27;ve done some research but have found lots of conflicting details about height adjustable desk, Herman Miller chairs etc.<p>So I want to ask real developers what furniture (chairs, desks etc) that makes your working in the office super comfortable and adds to ensuring you deliver your best code.<p>Again advice would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
cauterized
Height adjustable desks are a huge ergonomic win but also a major increased
cost. Pneumatic dynamically-adjusting ones are even better for the sit-stand
option.

Not everyone's the same height, you see, and even at the same height people
have different leg to torso ratios. A typical desk is 30-36" high. I'm most
comfortable with mine adjusted to 24".

For chairs, I suggest setting a budget for each engineer and letting them
choose their own.

